# YOU can help........



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Hundreds of professional football players in our very own nation are currently locked out, living at well below their seven-figure salary level. As a result, they have been deprived of their life-sustaining pay for several months. But you can help!

For only $27,080 a month, or about $902.67 a day (that's less than the cost of a large-screen TV), you can help an NFL player remain economically viable during his time of need. This contribution by no means solves the problem, as it barely covers the annual minimum salary, but it's a start, and every little bit will help!

Although $900 may not seem like a lot of money to you, to a football player it could mean the difference between spending the lockout golfing in Florida or going on a Mediterranean cruise. For you, $900 is nothing more than a month's rent, a mortgage payment or a month of medical insurance, but to a football player $900 will partially replace his daily salary. Your commitment to only $900 a day will enable a player to buy that home entertainment center, trade in his year-old Lexus for a new Ferrari, or enjoy a weekend in Rio.

HOW WILL I KNOW I'M HELPING?

Each month, you will receive a complete financial report on the player you sponsor. Detailed information about his stocks, bonds, 401(k), real estate and other investment holdings will be mailed to your home. Plus, upon signing up for this program, you will receive an unsigned photo of the player lounging during the lockout on a beach somewhere in the Caribbean. (For a signed photo, please include an additional $150). Put the photo on your refrigerator to remind you of other peoples' suffering.

HOW WILL HE KNOW I'M HELPING?

Your NFL player will be told that he has a SPECIAL FRIEND who just wants to help in his time of need. Although the player won't know your name, he will be able to make collect calls to your home via a special operator in case additional funds are needed for unforeseen expenses.

Remember, an extravagant lifestyle is a horrible thing to waste!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

YES, I WANT TO HELP!

I would like to sponsor a locked-out NFL player. My preference is:

[ ] Offense [ ] Defense [ ] Special Teams [ ] Entire team

Please charge the account listed below $902..75 per day for the duration of the lockout. Please send me a picture of the player and my very own Roger Goodell pin to wear proudly on my hat. (Include $80 for hat)

Your Name: Telephone Number: _ 
Account Number: _Exp.Date:_

[ ] Master Card [ ] Visa [ ] American Express [ ] Other

Signature: _

Alternate credit card (for use when the primary card exceeds its credit limit): 
Account Number: _ Exp.Date:_ 
[ ] Maste rCard [ ] Visa [ ] American Express [ ] Other

Signature: _


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

This is as they say . . . . "Priceless!"

Great perspective!!! Thanks for the smile on a Saturday morning!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I might give a days worth, but I'll have to deduct $902 for my trouble.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If I comment on this JJ I will be ban for life from LJ .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Very nice. We all need to help


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

My donation is on the way, I was going to give to the Sisters of the Poor. thank you for the enlightment


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Kinda chokes you up just thinking about what those guys are going through…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess Brett retired too soon, he would have been my choice to sponsor. ;-)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You could support Shaq he's looking for a place to play.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

As GMman said, if I comment on this, I too will be banned from LJ.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, but who is helping the owners?


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOVE IT  LOL 
My company thinks 9.45 Per Hr is too much!!
Maybe I will forward this to my Manager LOL


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. For me, it really helps to put things in perspective when I learn what some people are suffering through.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

The idea of a labor union for multimillionaires or even the poverty-stricken, minimum-salary rookie at around $300,000 per year is almost as ridiculous as the average net worth of an average NFL owner which is in the billions.

I'm not shedding any tears over the "plight" of NFL players, but what I'll never understand is why - in today's world - the average middle-class working stiff consistently sides with the proverbial boss, the owner, the corporation, the Warren Buffetts of the world.

Perspective is indeed key. I just can't understand why we always adopt the corporate perspective.

Note: so will this get me banned?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a very small interest in the oil business. The govt will slap a windfall tax on us. These people have a windfall in the greatest sense and yet they have all kinds of loop holes. Been there and done that!!


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I agree with you pierce, but I'm constantly labeled a socialist who wants to do away with "freedom". Apparently complaining about those that make as much money in a single day as most americans make in a single month, and saying it isn't fair and we should pay people more equally means I'm nearly a nazi, and that they "earn" those wages….

Sorry for all you folks who were looking forward to a football season this year. Might I suggest college or local events instead? Even some of the local high school games can be fun…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Junior Jock,
Keep up the great work!!!!!!!!
LMAO


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

And who ultimately has paid for this, the fans of course. But they don't complain, they just keep paying more and more and more until one day the tickets to major events are how much? I don't even know, seriously.

I made a decision around 1978 to not get involved in football after seeing just one example where an activity couldn't be enjoyed unless a portable TV was brought along to watch the game of the afternoon. I said to myself "Self, if it is that addicting, then I don't want any part of it.". And I've been an avid "anti-footballist" ever since. I've never watched a complete football game in my life. I just can't get past about 10 minutes before I go do something else. But I have other addictions, like woodworking.

It wouldn't bother me at aoll if the entire football, baseball, and basketball industry suddenly just vanished off the face of the earth. (Shields Up)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im a giant fan of the NFL and a fantasy football geek and live in Connecticut where we are having serious issues with the local labor unions and state employees. Between the possible layoff looming for my wife, a very hard worker for the department of environmental protection, and the football lockout i feel like i could be sick. When will 2 sides ever work together to solve a problem? Has the human race given up on itself? Times are changing we will adapt?


----------



## darkhollow (Jul 5, 2011)

For a mere $450 a day, a nice 50/50 split, I would be willing to go to work for them, if that would help them through these trying economic times.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

If you looked just a little bit more like Sally Struthers I might sponsor the cause.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's My Boy …..... well done Son. Great pick me up.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

@BobTheFish - look at it this way, at least you're not being labeled a capitalist…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Isn't "football" actually soccer ??


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Neil…...... hell no! You know better than that.
- JJ


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Roger….... I think.
- JJ


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's get this straight.

*Soccer* is a sport that requires touching your *FOOT* with a *BALL*, not your hands.

*Football* is a sport where you hold the *BALL* in your hands and do not touch with your *FOOT*.

SO Neil, I'd stick to pies and give the balls a rest, and JJ that was a compliment.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with Rance! How many productive hours/days are wasted watching overpaid prima donnas play games on TV? Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

those poor, poor players, think of the despair they must be feeling at having to get real jobs…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

That was funny Bently.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Please, not NASCAR. I keep thinking sooner or later they'll have a 50 car pile-up or a shortage of restrictor plates or one of the Williams sisters will move to racing and dominate for 10 years… or something… ;=)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

With all the free time on their hands away from practice, ect, I wonder if they will catch up with the NBA in criminal activities and illegitimate kids the taxpayers have to support for them?


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Player's advice to the public, and they get million$$ of $dollars a year to say stuff like this--- ALWAYS BRUSH UR TEETH AFTER EVERY MEAL and DON"T THROW UR BAT, and KEEP UR STICK ON THE ICE, bunch of overpaid kids. I never watch pro sports, especially when you have to be a millionaire just to buy tickets to get into a venue. Hockey, Baseball, Football, Golf and Soccer and yes even Nascar. *


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think this is very funny we have to show compassion to the dirty stinkin filthy rich they are god's children too. LOL Alistair


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

While we are at it, let's throw in the baseball players and the NBA too. They might need help.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I won't say I never watch, but it is rare ;-)


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the cost if you want to sponsor a Manning?

btw Padapan-rumor has it that Brett may be backup to Vick this year. When will he learn that it's time to hang up the cleats and jock strap? Once he really gets his clock cleaned???


----------

